# Tagan Aplus Black Pearl Case



## MaximusE (Jun 6, 2009)

Guys is way too much money to spend on Aplus Black Pearl Case?

I can find it for 330 euros but is too much for a case? what do u think?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 6, 2009)

330 and then Euros o m f g. Its a good quality case and all, but jeez. I spent 300 CHF (below 250 Euros) on a Cosmos S and it hurt. Now while that case is uber cool and good quality it may justify the price, however in my opinion it is too much for "just" a case. You may want to look in the Lian Li equivalent which is the V2110B, I believe it is a tad bit cheaper.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

that is $460 USD in that price range you can get the Lian Li TYR PCX-2000/ABS Canyon 695 which is considered by many as the best case you can buy. what country do you live in because scan.co.uk has the ABS Black Pearl for £179.00


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 6, 2009)

I live in Cyprus. I don't have many options thats why.

My only buying options is www.eshopcy.com.cy
ebay.co.uk
singular.com.cy
and if i could find an usa store that ships cheap to cyprus.

i want the lian li but i can't find it anywhere


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

ABS Black Pearl is based off the Lian Li V2000B (discontinued)


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 6, 2009)

I want a btx case this time because my system is very expensive and strong i need to install a big water cooling.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 6, 2009)

I just checked prices here, seems I had wrong prices in mind. Plack Pearl sells for 350 CHF, still well under 330 Euros.

Well, what do you want in a case? It needs to fit water cooling gear okay. Radiator size? Mounted inside or outside? What about esthetics, what do you like? Maybe we can find you a suitable case. I already mentioned my Cosmos S, its great for water cooling.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

well BTX developement was cancelled and the ABS Black Pearl is a reverse atx case.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 6, 2009)

Coolermaster Stacker series feature BTX, no?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

yes but the Cooler Master Stacker was released a year before BTX was cancelled only a couple companies support it amongst a small minority Intel will not support BTX.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, but it is still available at many shops.

@ MaximusE
So your board you already have is BTX, do I get that right.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 6, 2009)

if you already have the form factor thats different, the Cooler Master Stacker is a great case only problem is it was designed in the pre-cable management era but it shouldn't be an issue if your handy with a jigsaw or dremel.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2009)

i want to mount a triple rad on the black pearl case. i want to make a lot of mods on this case.

2 reservoirs 2 pumps i also have 2 4870x2 i need much more space


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

Well if you're going with the Black Pearl, then do a worklog please, I (we) want to see it!


----------



## jagass (Jun 7, 2009)

It's quite expensive to me, because I don't have money...lol


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2009)

sure i will dont worry MRCL

@jagass hillarious hahaha


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2009)

MaximusE said:


> sure i will dont worry MRCL
> 
> @jagass hillarious hahaha



see here, not a worklog but definitely the best black pearl I have seen. the creator visited this forum and also posted his pictures in the case gallery I don't think he hangs around here though.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2009)

ye i know ratusca. i like a lot this build but costs a lot of money to do all that.

but i will try to do my best xD


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2009)

the nice thing about the ABS/APlus/Tagan Black Pearl is it's only [url="http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215010]$199 USD[/url] and based off the Lian Li V2000B which is discontinued and that was a $300 USD case most Lian Li V2xxx series are $250-400 USD the case even comes with a stock led touch sensitive 4 channel fan controller and temperature probe this case is a steal i'm thinking of buying this case my self.

good luck with the build, look forward to seeing it.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2009)

if i could find this case would be nice. check here thats my options http://www.eshopcy.com.cy/PER_cases.phtml

the black pearl i will buy it from other shop.

but if i could find a site that sends to cyprus would be nice to buy a abs black pearl


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah see thats the problem I don't think the Black Pearl is that cheap in Europe compared to the Lian Li V2xxx. if you want to modify a case a popular brand amongst modders is Chieftec there really isn't many cases on that site I like. Cooler Master 590 for low budget, HAF 932 or ATCS 840 for big budget.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't find that lian li  anywhere at all


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 7, 2009)

HAF 932 is really hard to mod because it's loaded with features and already comes with a military theme until I saw this.



















this guy put a lot of sheet metal and acrylic work into it, it's hard to believe it's the HAF 932. even if you don't like the look or style you have to admire it. this case definitely inspires me.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 7, 2009)

I wonder what he's running in that beast.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Really nice case there, but really surprising he didn't use hydraulics for the opening parts as that makes any case like that just look amazing.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 7, 2009)

I Cant seem to find the Black Pearl in the Cyprian E-Shop so where will you buy it from ?
If you only have E-Shop i really suggest you get the HAF932 since it will cover you 100%.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jun 7, 2009)

I got the tagan its amazing case I'd pay 300€ for it easy.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 7, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> I Cant seem to find the Black Pearl in the Cyprian E-Shop so where will you buy it from ?
> If you only have E-Shop i really suggest you get the HAF932 since it will cover you 100%.



He said he would buy it from another shop. However, that Cyprian e-shop has a blue Stacker, man thats cool.



jamesrt2004 said:


> I got the tagan its amazing case I'd pay 300€ for it easy.



No. Even here in Switzerland where everything is expensive it is way cheaper. Don't blow 300 Euros on that case. That would be... 450 CHF. Thats simply too much. It should cost at least 50 Euros less.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Jun 7, 2009)

He could always check overclockers.co.uk, they have great prices, vast number of cases and not too much shipping fees.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 7, 2009)

the black pearl is from another shop 330 euros.

i also think that cosmos 1000 would be nice but without black inside i dont like it much.

but if i get a 200 case like cosmos and try to paint it and the paint is not good? /delete case? 

so thats why i want to go for the pearl. and is btx


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 23, 2009)

At first glance I thought the computer had a shot dispenser on the front. Too bad its a resevoir.

That'd be so badass to have my computer spit out shots.


----------

